# Gyros



## Steve H (Jun 21, 2020)

After starting home from vacation. I stopped at GFS to look things over. The meat prices weren't much different then here. So I didn't bother.  But I did get 10 pounds of sliced beef/lamb gyros. Along with crab meat. Also got some belly. And some mild whole peppers in brine. Got ideas for those.
So, on with the gryos.
Homemade Tzatziki sauce. Make this a couple hours before dinner to give it time to set up and combine the flavors.
3 tablespoons olive oil. I used EVOO
1 tablespoon white vinegar
2 cloves garlic minced
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon white pepper
1 cup Greek Yogurt
1 cup sour cream
2 cucumbers peeled, cored, and with seeds removed. I gave them a few pulses with the food processor. Then squeezed with paper towels. Then let sit in strainer to continue to drain. These need to be dried as much as possible or you'll end up with runny sauce.
1 teaspoon chopped fresh dill or 1/2 tsp dried.
Mix everything together. And put in fridge.

I threw 12 strips of Gyro on the flat top. And gave the sliced onions a quick steam to soften slightly.
Then I gave the nan bread a good slather on Tzatziki. I couldn't find any pita bread.
Loaded up with onions and Gryo. Had these with fries. The meat may look dry. But, they weren't. It was moist and very good.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 21, 2020)

Looks great, I think I am burned out on food, not sure what to cook, having to watch my sugar limits my choices on Asian style cooks. coarse cant eat uncle bens rice no more lol


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 21, 2020)

Heck ya Steve!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes sir like them gyros a great change from the ho hum food going on at this time.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 21, 2020)

Welcome home Steve!! Great to see you back my friend. You've hit my soft spot here. I'm a HUGE gyro fan. To me it's the sauce that makes them but love the lamb / beef combo with the meat. Tracy isn't a big fan of lamb so I just have to stick with beef...but that's OK as long as there's a ton of tzatziki on them. Excellent job sir!!

Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 21, 2020)

Looks good Steve,


----------



## Steve H (Jun 21, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Looks great, I think I am burned out on food, not sure what to cook, having to watch my sugar limits my choices on Asian style cooks. coarse cant eat uncle bens rice no more lol


Haha! Thanks.



Central PA Cowboy said:


> Heck ya Steve!


Thank you sir!



HalfSmoked said:


> Yes sir like them gyros a great change from the ho hum food going on at this time.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren! I thought so too.



tx smoker said:


> Welcome home Steve!! Great to see you back my friend. You've hit my soft spot here. I'm a HUGE gyro fan. To me it's the sauce that makes them but love the lamb / beef combo with the meat. Tracy isn't a big fan of lamb so I just have to stick with beef...but that's OK as long as there's a ton of tzatziki on them. Excellent job sir!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! It's good to be home. Now I have to get things ready for Fathers day dinner. You have a good Fathers day!



smokerjim said:


> Looks good Steve,


Thanks Jim!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 21, 2020)

I can't remember ever having one but that sure looks good to me, Like! RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 21, 2020)

Looks great Steve. Gyros are a favorite of mine


----------



## Steve H (Jun 21, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks great Steve. Gyros are a favorite of mine


Thanks Jake!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 21, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I can't remember ever having one but that sure looks good to me, Like! RAY



Thanks Ray! They are worth trying if you get a chance.


----------

